# Filter Help!



## eggy25 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello, first post

Might be a daft question

Just bought a fish tank for 3 goldfish, the filter that was supplied with the tank is a Q116 filter?

On the end of the nozzle which is the output for the water there is a smaller output hole, this was supplied with a pipet like tube with a black ball on the end

There is no instructions for this, ive currently got it attached as it made sense, just water seems abit cloudy today (poss new gravel dust)

What is the attachement for?

Much help 
Cheers!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know the brand, but it looks to be a fully submersible filter. The black ball structure should be raised above the water llne, from which point it will suck in air and create lots of bubbles in the water - it actually helps a little with oxygenation.


----------



## joeRockhead (Jul 30, 2012)

navigator black said:


> I don't know the brand, but it looks to be a fully submersible filter. The black ball structure should be raised above the water llne, from which point it will suck in air and create lots of bubbles in the water - it actually helps a little with oxygenation.


Hi eggy
It appears to be a Jebco filter.
.JEBO Aquarium Parts & Accessories Importer and Wholesaler: R3 Series Curved Glass Aquariums 
good luck


----------

